# My craft of the day... (the sequel)



## Photographiend (Aug 24, 2013)

After expending so much creativity in decorating these little books I have none left to title
 this thread. 

For that I do apologize.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Aug 24, 2013)

Perfect Halloween decor! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnieHuley (Aug 24, 2013)

ooh I love them


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks  

The books were from the dollar store so it's a pretty affordable craft. I still need to tea stain the pages though.


----------

